# 787 First Flight. I Was There.



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a sampling of the pictures I shot.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow!! Now I'm seriously afraid of flying


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool!

I was just reading about the DreamLiner finally getting off the ground. Well done Boeing!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

By the way, I don't work on it. I work on everything else in Everett, 747, 767 and 777. I like aluminum.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Neat...what's a dreamliner?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

pretty awsome! I hope I get to ride on one...some day.







The last time I flew was 4 years ago. In the last 10 years I've flown 4 times. We don't get out much. Besides, they won't take the Outback as carry-on.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Watched it streaming on the boeing website, then as it approached to land it went over my work.

Its about time Boeing!

Deamliner is just what they are calling the plane, 787 Dreamliner.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> pretty awsome! I hope I get to ride on one...some day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I've flown 10 times in the last 4 weeks.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Our son and son-in-law built the landing gear for this plane. They watched the flight from the hanger where they work. It has been a long time coming.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Amazing how much flex the wings are able to take. I've been around B-52's most of my adult life, and it never ceases to amaze me how the wings "take off" before the rest of the plane does...nor have I ever seen another plane gain altitude with the nose seemingly pointed towards the ground.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When the 777 was first built, the full scale static test airplane was loaded until one of the wings shattered just to see if it broke when predicted. I have been told that because the wings have so much flex on the 787 that trying to break one on a fully assembled unit isn't feasible because they will deflect so far.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cool!!! I watched it live over the internet. I love Boeing aircraft and can't wait to fly on a Dreamliner. The wing flex is incredible. I'll like to see them flap during turbulence as well!!!









Congrats to all who were part of this program!!! I can only imagine how proud you must be. The 777 was a great step forward, but this one seems to be an even bigger step!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I miss going and watching stuff like that. Lived in Seattle 3 yrs.

Sweet plane.

The air museum at boeing field is where the dreams were once created. It would make a great pinnacle to a vacation.

Carey


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> By the way, I don't work on it. I work on everything else in Everett, 747, 767 and 777. I like aluminum.


Whats the dreamliner made out of? wood?
J/K!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty much the everything in the wings and body are carbon fiber composite.

Fuselage construction


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> pretty awsome! I hope I get to ride on one...some day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I've flown 10 times in the last 4 weeks.
[/quote]

Show-off! That's fine...I love staying put in NJ! Great weather! and the people....wow!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

When I watched the flight, I was amazed at the flex in the wings...the other thing I noticed, is how narrow the wing appears to be. It reminded me of the old B-24 Liberators, which had the high lift "davis" wing.... it almost looks like it doesnt belong on such a large plane.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Even with that much flex the wings are usually the strongest part of the airplane since they have to support the entire weight of the plane in flight. If you've ever been to an airplane junkyard the wings are almost always intact where as the rest of the plane not so well--same in crash sites where the plane isn't destroyed.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

As DH likes to say: "if it ain't Boeing, we ain't going!"


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice logo on the engine cowling.


----------

